# Merckx factory tour video...



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Eddy shows his factory... kinda interesting...

http://www.worldcycling.tv/content/streams/viewClip.do?videoClipId=63


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a great clip. Thanks for posting it.


----------

